# What is it.



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Is this a spotted skunk?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like a grouse to me.... I blew the photo up and now it looks more like a skunk.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like a spotted skunk to me.


----------

